# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  19 y 20 de octubre de 2010: 1ª Conferencia Internacional de Regeneración y Reutilización Sostenible del Agua

## Salut

Por si alguien se puede acercar y decirnos cosas  :Big Grin: 




> *19 y 20 de octubre de 2010: 1ª Conferencia Internacional de Regeneración y Reutilización Sostenible del Agua*
> 
> La Asociación Española de Reutilización Sostenible del Agua, ASERSA, está organizando su primera Conferencia que se celebará en el Colegio de Ingenieros de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, en Madrid los días 19 y 20 de octubre de 2010.
> 
> El programa de la Conferencia (descargar PDF) consta de dos partes, en una de ellas se analizarán las iniciativas legislativas y técnicas, españolas y de otros países, destinadas a incorporar el agua regenerada como elemento básico de la gestión hídrica, y en la otra se presentarán diversos casos emblemáticos de regeneración y reutilización de agua en España.
> 
> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, que colabora en la organización de la misma, pondrá a disposición de los participantes, la recién publicada Guía para la Aplicación del R.D. 1620/2007 por el que se establece el Régimen Jurídico de la Reutilización de las Aguas Depuradas. Debido a que el número de ejemplares disponibles es limitado, la entrega se realizará atendiendo al orden de inscripción.


http://iagua.es/2010/09/19-y-20-de-o...ible-del-agua/

----------

